
Ask HN: Hiring programmer to help teach a particular project? - Ian999
I have a project I want to work on. I need to use Amazon EC2, S3, webscrape, and a couple other things. I don&#x27;t mind spending money to get the work done but I would also like to learn to do it myself. I&#x27;ve been going through resources online and it&#x27;s a bit much to learn given I also work. Is there a site I can list out what I want to do or the skill set I need and have someone instead of do it, guide me through the process? Almost like a hands on consultant who could otherwise do themselves but I would also get a teacher.
======
sixQuarks
I have the exact same need. I wonder how big this market is.

~~~
soneca
I also have the exact same need. Although currently I dont have the money to
pay for it.

------
wapz
I don't know where you live but Pivotal Labs did exactly this several years
ago (I think they still do but I'm not sure).

They're very expensive and I don't know if they'd take on a single person's
project but there are surely other people or companies that will do this.

If you are in an area with a lot of meetups, you should check them out. There
are a lot of programmers that are happy to help others.

------
ddorian43
I've done it previously. Like I mentored/guided/taught/explained to a guy on
how to build webapps in python,flask,pg,db-migrations etc etc. I can do it
again, depending on what you exactly need and how good/confident I'm at it.
Pretty sure you'll be able to find someone like that.

------
eiriklv
I do this semi-regularly both on smaller scale (1on1) and larger scale
(teams), mostly focused on JavaScript and modern web architecture (from idea
to mvp usually). It can be a very rewarding process for both parties.

Booked until July though..

------
PaulHoule
It's definitely a kind of service I have been thinking about offering. That
is, if you're just selling coding you can't create as much value if you sell
coding together with training and other kinds of capacity building services.

I am pretty booked for next month though.

------
deepaksurti
You can try: [https://www.codementor.io](https://www.codementor.io). They also
have the option for long term mentorship.

